# Trump



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

He may not have much of a chance but he is doing something the others have not so far done. That is to say, he is speaking with passion and clarity on the issues. He at least is being definitive, committed, and to the point. The others, per usual party line, are babbling and double speaking. Would I vote for him? Probably not, but maybe he can light a fire under one of the other say nothing, commit to nothing, candidates ass if nothing else.

They Are Troubled by Trump - Erick Erickson - Page 1


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

He sure is shaking things up.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

While I still think he is more of a circus and does not have the credentials, he has the other guys tripping over themselves. Very telling. This article pretty much hits the mark.

Donald Trump: The Gift That Keeps On Giving - Mark Davis - Page 1


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Trump is #1 in the polls of primary voters.
And this scares the devil out of (a) the mainstream media, and (b) the Republican Establishment, the white haired, white male, country club guys who run the party.

Trump appeals to middle America because he is the stereotypical American - brash, honest, bold, straight talking, individualistic, successful. And this runs the exact opposite of what the left, and by extension the left leaning media, are trying to achieve - the continued feminization of the American male.

And the Establishment Republicans have decreed that Jeb will be the candidate. They will do what ever they can to stop Trump (or any other contender). They can't get him by eliminating big donors, so they will manipulate the primary rules to deny him votes. They have already announced that he is not welcome at the televised debates.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I would like to see him at the first of the Debates. It would be intertaining if nothing else.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Check out Ted Nugent's blistering attack on both parties.
Savor the word choice, I sure did. :excitement:

Ted Nugent to DC political class: Prove Trump a liar, or shut up | BizPac Review


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I hate the guy but I respect him, I like what hes stirring up hes, talking about things they need to be talked about... kinda makes everyone else look fake and phony and the true difference between a career politicians and a successful American. I may vote for him because he seems like someone that would deserve my vote and if every politician hates him then they are scared on him then he may be the real thing. Haven't decided yet. Just my humble opinion on the matter.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Titan6 said:


> I hate the guy but I respect him, I like what hes stirring up hes, talking about things they need to be talked about... kinda makes everyone else look fake and phony and the true difference between a career politicians and a successful American. I may vote for him because he seems like someone that would deserve my vote and if every politician hates him then they are scared on him then he may be the real thing. Haven't decided yet. Just my humble opinion on the matter.


I agree. I've supported third party candidates in the past, Ross Perot and Ron Paul, even when I didn't totally agree with their platforms. I haven't decided yet either, but I'm popping some corn and going to enjoy the show.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Ok, so some of you don't like Confident honest self made Billionaires from New Yawk.... Here's the hypothetical case... Trump vs Hildabeast. I'll bet I know how you will vote....
Oh, sitting on the sidelines is a vote for the Clit-on.
I say the complete useless Rebublican't party dramatically changes with him running the country. Immigration if your here illegally you will run faster to the Mexican border than you ran to this country. China Russia and the A-Rabs will snap into line like a Parris Island Drill instructor to his young troopers do.
This is a guy that doesn't owe shit to anybody, just clearly sees all the wrongs in our countries behavior. Willing to patriotically fix it. Do you think there's anyone better to get the job done?
I like Rand, Ted, Ben, Marco, Perry & Jindal, but they will not be able to accomplish what Trump will.
Look at the Big Picture. Abolish EPA, Dept of Education, IRS and all of Obama's he would be the only one that will pull it off, everyone else can be bought and sold like they have been, since Reagan.
And Trump always has the Hottest wife


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I think he is playing an important role right now - kind of like the spoiler in a horse race. Put one horse out in front to set a fast pace. Even though it cannot win, it will test the mettle of the others and make them accept the challenge.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Trump's three strikes are up for me.

One. He thinks Oprah would make a great running mate for VP.

Two. He's switched from being a Rep to Dumbocrat 5 times. As of 2009 he's a Republican again. Don't know about tomorrow??

Three the final nail in the coffin. The one he will never be able to come back from no matter what he says. Believe it or not he has given over $500K to the Clinton and the dumbocrats. 

IMHO he is just another liberal elite and is running as a second choice distraction. If Billary the dumbycrat doesn't win maybe Trump the Republican does and the elite's will have the leader they want either way. The voting sheep will once again have the wool pulled over their eye's.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I think he says what he wants..he says what he believes. He has the money to battle.
Is he just a distraction? I don't know, but everybody is scared of him.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

There's an even bigger stinker - he's a muzzo lover.
Americans should be quiet and accept that and them so he can be richer, along with others who have no nose for where their money comes from. Neuvo = ugh


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh don't get me wrong Chipper. I don't think he has a sno balls chance in hell. But I like that he is rattling everyone's cage. Maybe the rest of those clowns will take note and really start addressing the issues instead of giving it the same old tired party lip service. In other words, say nothing and stand for nothing.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

People do think he opens the way for 3rd party


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Trump's three strikes are up for me.
> 
> One. He thinks Oprah would make a great running mate for VP.
> 
> ...


To me that shows how little difference there really is between the two parties. Both headed in the same direction only one wants to go there on a rocket ship and the other on a bicycle. So far I like Mr. Trump's message. He has taken monetary penalties for being outspoken. How many other people do you know do that?


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

RNprepper said:


> I think he is playing an important role right now - kind of like the spoiler in a horse race. Put one horse out in front to set a fast pace. Even though it cannot win, it will test the mettle of the others and make them accept the challenge.


He's driving the platform at the very least...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Trump isn't driving anything. He is the party clown making people think he's important. He wouldn't run if you gave him the spot. He is a businessman and he needs to tend to his businesses. He can't do that in office.
He is shaking things up but I doubt it will make the republicans into right wing activists. It's more mirrors and smoke and slight of hand.

He can sound like a libertarian without having to worry about being one.
Frankly, I don't care who becomes president; I want libertarians to fill the house, senate and the supreme court. If that were to happen the president would be reduced to an ambassador.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He says what the other's would like to say, if they had the balls!


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

That's how you know he's playing at something for his own mega profits. He hires illegals and prefers muzzos over americans who he thinks are stupid and for hosing.


----------



## KA5IVR (Jun 11, 2014)

oddapple said:


> People do think he opens the way for 3rd party


If he does it will be 1992 all over again like with Perot. We all need to be smart about the conservative candidate this time! Everyone needs to take time to vote in the Primaries and choose the right candidate or this prepping stuff is going to get real serious fast.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KA5IVR said:


> If he does it will be 1992 all over again like with Perot. We all need to be smart about the conservative candidate this time! Everyone needs to take time to vote in the Primaries and choose the right candidate or this prepping stuff is going to get real serious fast.


If anyone is waiting until the primaries or until the general election to begin preparations...you are too late.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

*Trump 2016!!!* Woooohooo!!!


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

A successful businessman with conservative values and an emphasis on personal responsibility would make a good candidate. Would never win, but would be a good choice.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've said it before, and I'll say it again.
This country is a business, and it needs to be run like one!
Whom better than an uber successful billionaire?


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

oddapple said:


> People do think he opens the way for 3rd party


There already are more than 3 parties. Problem is, even when they have the best candidates, people tend to simply punch the card for whoever is in their party.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Trump's three strikes are up for me.
> 
> One. He thinks Oprah would make a great running mate for VP.
> 
> ...


I think that shows he isn't bound by party lines. That is a good thing, doing what is right, despite risking pissing off your own party.
Bill may not have been the most morally sound, (what recent president has been?) but he did balance the budget, and decrease the deficit. He also was party to several good laws and legislation. (lots of bad ones too, but many good)


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Jakthesoldier said:


> I think that shows he isn't bound by party lines. That is a good thing, doing what is right, despite risking pissing off your own party.
> Bill may not have been the most morally sound, (what recent president has been?)


Bill received Blowies
Barry gave them!


----------

